# Knot2Kinky and Skirts



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Five years back I tried my hand at steel impregnated braid for casting slugs at macs. It was a prick to tie, losing most of its steel flecks during knotting and was often hard to get a knot to form at all. Its shiny appearance also made it a good candidate for attracting biteoffs above the bait. I cant be sure but dont believe I ever caught a fish using it. In the end i gave in and went back to mono on slugs and single strand haywire twists on dead baits.

For the last six months or so I have been looking at the knot2kinky range of knottable stretchy wire. 
http://www.agmdiscountfishing.co.uk/kno ... -3783.html
I finally bit the bullet and ordered some 25lb and 45lb to have a go. There are a range of knots people are successfully using to tie this stuff but there are far more posts of people complaining about it. The most common complaint is that the knots dont pull up tight as they would in mono. Many have cast it aside but there are some successfully using it and catching good fish.

So is anyone using it and loves it or has used it and has cast it aside like so many others? Does anyone have a preference for knots that work? Caught fish using it?

I like the way it can be joined directly to mono\fluro leader and then straight to the terminal tackle without any inline swivels. I am tempted to use an egg clip with a skirt so I can swap baits and lures without having to retie it out there.

This brings me to my next question. What is the function of the plastic squid skirt in front of a dead bait rig? 
Is it to hide the wire and sinker rig and also to protect the head of the bait from falling apart when trolling?

Or is it an attractant to give more attention to your bait. Given the most common colours for skirts is pink or red and these colours are also the first to disappear under water, does the skirt simply appear as disturbed water around the bait thus making it appear wounded and on its last legs?

Or is it designed to look like a bait fish eating a squid and therefore a delicacy fish just cant resist? Years back when fishing for cobia off a stinker, we would thread a whole squid on first, then a pillie and finish by sliding the squid back over the head of the pillie similar to the plastic skirt dead bait rig.

Rigging this way leaves 20cm or so of wire and a swivel exposed at the front of the bait. Why not put the skirt over the swivel and leading wire as well? Or use 2 skirts, one over the wire and one over the bait?

Interested to hear peoples' thoughts.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

hi Paul.
I have used Knot 2 for 2 maybe 3 yrs now. Buy from US where it is cheaper. No problem with knots even though they do not pull up tight. I do 4 rotations then back through the gap. Any more rotations and it stays too loose. Billfish,Cobia and Sharks as a bi catch when using for the Mackerel mob. Only ever tie to hooks and swivels. I also use 2 other brands of titanium wire and equally happy with them.

Grant


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep

I use it for pike over here, and really like it (see: 2nd pic in this report plus a discussion following question from JF)

If the knots are slipping they haven't been done propoerly
The packet and website shows how to do it properly
You do need to leave a reasonably generous tag
I use a 4 turn blood knot and pull tight with pliers and have had no slippage

Yes, it doesn't pull up tight like mono
Thats because its NOT mono - treat it like wire, not like mono and you'll be fine

I use mine with a mustad fly clip on the end for fast lure swaps - works really well


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Safa brought it up D.I. where those palmy girls got absolutely mauled by the fish up there on their pissy rigs. That night they upgraded to 37 lbs single strand ;-) I personally don't like it much mate, for it's knot tying properties. spendy too.


Yip I do like it as you can catch numerous fish on one rig ( unless you at DI ) with 27 pound :lol: I'd go the 38 or higher next time I buy just in case but it does work well and have pulled numerous fish on it .


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

salticrak said:


> I may reconsider my prejudices http://www.afwhiseas.com/Tooth-Proof-Ti ... s/1971.htm


Not so expensive when you dont have to pay postage and only a 5 minute drive from you Saltone
http://www.wellsystackle.com/sunshop/in ... ail&p=1557


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Must say i love not having to do four haywire twists per rig.


Holy mackerel, dead bait is a PITA.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok so Im half way through a packet and though I have managed a few perfection loops, I cant for the life of me get the clinch knot on the packet to work.
This is about as far as I get it before I snap the wire. Only four turns, follow the drawing to a T. Not sure what I am doing wrong? Is this as tight as it goes?








I also got this one to work ok a couple of times






I havent tested any of them on a fish yet.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

That's as tight as it goes
It's also as tight as it needs to go


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

anselmo said:


> That's as tight as it goes
> It's also as tight as it needs to go


Thanks Nick. I just found an Aquahunters video that showed the finished knot.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

There's a new write up on http://www.tackletour.com

Their Invisaswivels are good as well

Big Gee - you ever use the ones I sent?


----------

